# Dead Sea Mud Powder?



## homesteaders (Aug 18, 2018)

Does anyone know of an economical source to purchase Dead Sea Mud/Clay in powder form? I've seen the wet mud at Amazon, but that's expensive. If not in powder, where do you buy the Dead Sea Mud/Clay? 
Thank you!


----------



## Cellador (Aug 18, 2018)

You may have better luck looking for Dead Sea Clay vs. Dead Sea Mud powder. I know Nature's Garden carries it. 
You can find the actual mud lots of places. I know I saw some at New Directions Aromatics recently.
Hope this helps!


----------



## homesteaders (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks for the help Cellador! I will check those places. Also, thank you, admins for moving my post. All this time here and I never knew we had a Shopping Recommendations forum. I must not ever scroll to the very bottom. Love it!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 19, 2018)

I buy this for my soaps 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FVYNM6E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## homesteaders (Aug 19, 2018)

Thank you, cmzaha. I think I'll order some of the mud from Amazon. If I place an order from Nature's Garden sometime, I'll try their Dead Sea clay powder. The shipping costs more than the clay if that's all I order right now. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 19, 2018)

Sorry about the shipping it is free for me. Did not think about shipping cost to Alaska


----------



## homesteaders (Aug 19, 2018)

The shipping from Amazon is free, but Nature's Garden is expensive. That's why I decided to go ahead and get the wet clay/mud instead of getting the dry Dead Sea clay from NG. I was hoping I could find a seller who would be willing to ship in a flat rate box or envelope for a small order like just a pound of clay. Oh well. I'm looking forward to trying the clay from Amazon! I've been using Dead Sea salt in hot process salt bars. Surprised at how well it works. No weeping. I've only used 20% combined with 20% regular grocery store sea salt so far. I'm sure there's a limit on the amount of Dead Sea Salt that can be used. I want to try it next with some Dead Sea mud. Thanks again!


----------



## amd (Aug 20, 2018)

I get dead sea mud from Micas & More. Not sure how the price compares to the other suggestions, just thought I'd throw that in the ring if you ever need mud and micas at the same time (and have the patience for the pre-buy).


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 20, 2018)

amd said:


> I get dead sea mud from Micas & More. Not sure how the price compares to the other suggestions, just thought I'd throw that in the ring if you ever need mud and micas at the same time (and have the patience for the pre-buy).


The bucket of mud from Amazon is $45.49 per 9.9lb bucket. Micas and More is $11 per lb. Big difference
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FVYNM6E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## homesteaders (Aug 20, 2018)

Thank you both. That is a huge difference. Wow! I wonder if there's a difference in quality/purity. I've never ordered from Micas and More because I never catch the order times, but I think I'll try to get a pound from them next time just to compare. I'm sure I would not be able to tell if the mud from either place is truly from the Dead Sea, but in other clays I have noticed quite a difference in quality and color from different suppliers.


----------



## amd (Aug 20, 2018)

If you need large quantities, Amazon is probably the better option. I threw M&M out there because you can buy it in 4oz. Last time I ordered Dead Sea Mud, I ordered 1 lb, and wound up chucking about 3 ounces because it dried out before I used it all. I've also thought about buying some from NDA - I think they have 2.2lbs, but I shudder to think how much I might end up throwing away.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Aug 20, 2018)

Would you need to add a preservative to the bucket of dead sea mud from amazon? I don't see where it has anything?


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 20, 2018)

I separate it and freeze it. It is really no different from the one M&M sells. I have used both


----------



## homesteaders (Aug 21, 2018)

amd said:


> If you need large quantities, Amazon is probably the better option. I threw M&M out there because you can buy it in 4oz. Last time I ordered Dead Sea Mud, I ordered 1 lb, and wound up chucking about 3 ounces because it dried out before I used it all. I've also thought about buying some from NDA - I think they have 2.2lbs, but I shudder to think how much I might end up throwing away.



If it dries out, could you crush it and use it dry the same as for regular clays? Isn't that what has been done with the dry Dead Sea mud powder from Nature's Garden? I sometimes dig clay from the creek below my cabin, form it into bowls or other things, then primitive fire them. Sometimes the unused clay in my bucket dries out, but I've always just powdered it with a hammer and added some water to get the consistency I need to form it. I'm sure Dead Sea mud is completely different, though.



NsMar42111 said:


> Would you need to add a preservative to the bucket of dead sea mud from amazon? I don't see where it has anything?



I wondered about that, too.



cmzaha said:


> I separate it and freeze it. It is really no different from the one M&M sells. I have used both



Thank you. That's a wonderful idea!


----------



## amd (Aug 21, 2018)

Honestly, I don't know if there's any "saving it" after it's dried out. I tend to avoid things that are "fiddly" (I guess you can call it laziness), so for me it was just easier to chuck it than mess around with it. Soapmaking is my third job, plus I have 4 kids, so I try to prioritize my time to what brings me joy. Fiddling with dried dead sea mud? Not so much joy.


----------



## homesteaders (Aug 21, 2018)




----------

